# Hell's Gate Dual 18650, Dual RBA Box Mod



## BigAnt (14/2/15)

The Hell's Gate Double 18650 battery, Double RBA included (with a customized drip tip that combines the output from both RBAs). Create clouds that would rival the gates of hell!

1.Double 18650 battery, Double RBA atomizer, enjoy big vapor. 
2.PCB - Avoid short circuit, avoid explosion, no worry about safety. 
3.Aluminium Alloy material, Black/Silver or brushed/silver

Material: Aluminium 
Battery Support: double 18650 battery 
Thread: 510/ego thread 
Net Weight: 450g



http://tkovapor.com/hells-gate-dual-18650-dual-rba-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/15)

That looks sick!! And could put me onto a @Silver strip quick quick. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

